# moses basket vs carry cot



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi,

I was hoping you could offer some advice on whether a new born baby can sleep (over night & during day time) in a carry cot, rather than use a moses basket?  We're erring & ahhing over furniture (can never make a decision  !) & what we'll make most use of at the moment.  A friend of mine said last night her little one was in his carry cot (day & night) & now at 3 months has been moved to his real cot.  But a lady I got talking to on the train said her midwife had advised against using a carry cot as an overnight sleeper & to use a moses basket instead.  Would this be because more air can circulate in a moses basket?

Thanks very much,

Bx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I can't see any reason why not, as long as you have a proper, well fitting mattress in it?  If you don't have a stand that it fits properly on to, it would be safest to place the carrycot on the floor or on a very large, stable surface,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

